# Wii #XXXX - Wario Land Shake (NUKED) (Japan)



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1202^^


----------



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

*Screenshots:*


 

 

 



*waits for US version*

BTW, if you don't like the Play-Asia watermark on the box, PM me with one that isn't watermarked & I'll fix it.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 23, 2008)

MUCK!!!

where now?!?!!?(not asking really)

this is what japanese wiis are for!! 

i hope some language patching might do the trick


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 23, 2008)

Will this work on NTSC-U?


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 23, 2008)

Holy [email protected]$&ing shit yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








brb


----------



## Toutatis (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## jan777 (Jul 23, 2008)

isnt this wiiware?

well that fucks....................................
.......................................................
.......................................................
a lot


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 23, 2008)

No. **** cut pins...


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 23, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> isnt this wiiware?
> 
> well that fucks....................................
> .......................................................
> ...


Where've you been the last 2 months? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you too much of a cheapass to download ~2-4 gigs (since this is a scrubbed japanese release) and burn a DVD-r? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looking at your sig, you do seem to have a modchip, so is it really such a big deal?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like my Wii will be getting some use tonight... if I can pry myself away from Final Fantasy IV!


----------



## jan777 (Jul 23, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no burner?


----------



## gsarlis (Jul 23, 2008)

Is this out on any sites? Can't seem to find it. 

PS: Not asking for the iso, just if it is on any sites.


----------



## da_rula (Jul 23, 2008)

Finaly, my evening will be a great pleasure


----------



## Auyx (Jul 23, 2008)

Im at work at the mo so I cant test it out but how useable is the game given I only speak English. I cant imagine there will be too much of a language barrier in this one.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 23, 2008)

I checked on a couple sites but i see nothingz


----------



## Willemoke (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice, I was looking forward to this game.
And now the BIG question... WILL IT WORK AN PAL??


----------



## lenselijer (Jul 23, 2008)

someone knows the filename?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 23, 2008)

if i have to guess, it would be *tmd-wls*


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 23, 2008)

EH? It's out ALREADY?! Aweosme!

Can't wait to try this. 

Would be cool if it had English one way or another. Could someone check in the ISO if they get the chance?


----------



## crappi3pappy (Jul 23, 2008)

one word... woah!!

/runs off to check the chinese torrent sites


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 23, 2008)

does it have a english language option?


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 23, 2008)

oh lawds i already found it. It's out there.....remember google is your friend


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, didn't realize this game was so close to release. I still think it should have been a WiiWare title. There's no way I'd pay full retail for this game.


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 23, 2008)

god i want to punch you in the face.


----------



## da_rula (Jul 23, 2008)

Why do people always think, that a sprite based game isnt worth the price as a 3D game? I really don't get it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If the game has a good amount of levels, it IS worth a full retail price!


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 23, 2008)

jimmyjam said:
			
		

> god i want to punch you in the face.



punch who in the face?


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 23, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> jimmyjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing i was thinking....


----------



## crappi3pappy (Jul 23, 2008)

Woohoo found a torrent, only 7days to completion!!!! woot


----------



## Deezers (Jul 23, 2008)

27 September in Europe...


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 23, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> jimmyjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


irpacynot.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 23, 2008)

I also want to punch someone in the face....anybody....


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 23, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, he does not want to pay the full price for a cool game like this.


----------



## Shinster (Jul 23, 2008)

I want to punch someone here in the face also. I'm not saying who.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 23, 2008)

I would like some punch while punching


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## da_rula (Jul 23, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I would like some punch while punching



And of course some fresh baguette?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jul 23, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> no burner?


Then buy one, seriously, they're only like $30.


----------



## Shinster (Jul 23, 2008)

I would like to punch a pathetic man.


----------



## alucard_xs (Jul 23, 2008)

btw, it has bin uked, so probably does not work.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 23, 2008)

(nearly) all Japanese releases get nuked so that's saying nothing.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's OUT? HOLY CRAP!!! It wasn't expected!


----------



## maxpouliot (Jul 23, 2008)

Almost complete on usenet... Anybody downloading it from there?


----------



## KaliKot (Jul 23, 2008)

Still no confirmation if its working on NTSC-u? I would love to give it a try but I need confirmation first


----------



## Rugapand (Jul 23, 2008)

Does it have an english language option?

Does it work on pal?


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 23, 2008)

maxpouliot said:
			
		

> Almost complete on usenet... Anybody downloading it from there?



Waiting for it to complete...


----------



## da_rula (Jul 23, 2008)

edit: nevermind


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 23, 2008)

tmd-wls.nfo

just completed!


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 23, 2008)

jimmyjam said:
			
		

> tmd-wls.nfo
> 
> just completed!


DETAILS GOOD SUR?


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 23, 2008)

tell us good sur


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't find it...okay waiting when it'll show in the gc 







tracker


Anyway, is this a good game? (I know that is)


----------



## alucard_xs (Jul 23, 2008)

My copy works great with freeloader.


Great game ! like was wario land on gba


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 23, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> My copy works great with freeloader.
> 
> 
> Great game ! like was wario land on gba








 Just PAL release and finally something to play! YAY!


----------



## doom5 (Jul 23, 2008)

Which game out right now has the newest Wii system update that won't break the old twilight hack? Mario Kart?


----------



## alucard_xs (Jul 23, 2008)

this game really rocks, backgrounds are great, musics are cool too, salsa, disco, it's fun to hear, and it's the first HD game I can see an the Wii (like guilty gear on ps2)


----------



## ghetto (Jul 23, 2008)

i can confirm that it works on a pal wii with wiikey 1.9s
and i used wiu 1.1 for the patching to pal ans for the update.
runs very fine.
only thing is the japs txt but the platform game is very nice 
you have to use the wiiremote just like the old nes side ways.
it plays like papermario.
and its very funny little bit manga style animation
have fun everybody


----------



## Social0 (Jul 23, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> this game really rocks, backgrounds are great, musics are cool too, salsa, disco, it's fun to hear, and it's the first HD game I can see an the Wii (like guilty gear on ps2)




no HD on wii...


----------



## da_rula (Jul 23, 2008)

No Trucha Signing or Gecko needed. Just add RegionFrii and Wiibrickblock (it hast 3.3J update) and it works fine on PAL


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 23, 2008)

da_rula said:
			
		

> No Trucha Signing or Gecko needed. Just add RegionFrii and Wiibrickblock (it hast 3.3J update) and it works fine on PAL


Thanks for the info!


----------



## alucard_xs (Jul 23, 2008)

by HD i meant 480p and it looks like Guilty gear resolution


----------



## DarkCamui (Jul 23, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> by HD i meant 480p and it looks like Guilty gear resolution



480P isn't even near HD and P stands for Progressive. 720P is the minimum HD resolution.


----------



## gsarlis (Jul 23, 2008)

So how do we get this to work on a PAL Wii with Wiikey and 3.2E firmware?


----------



## vogueyouyou (Jul 23, 2008)

da_rula said:
			
		

> No Trucha Signing or Gecko needed. Just add RegionFrii and Wiibrickblock (it hast 3.3J update) and it works fine on PAL



I have this question.Do RegionFrii and Wiibrickblock both work with 3.3E? I have unfortunately updated to 3.3E . I really want to play this game and can't wait 2 months untill the pal release.


----------



## The Dementor (Jul 23, 2008)

Just played the 1st stage on my Pal wii with Wiinja all I did was brickblocked it as it does contain 3.3 update.

As for the game seems pretty good, quite heavy on the jap text, but playing the 1st stage a lot of the controls are signposted for you.

Love the look of the game!


----------



## berlinka (Jul 23, 2008)

Have found it on two torrent sites but both are shite, I didn't manage to even connect... sigh...
Maybe because of the heavy japanese text I might want to wait for an english version.


----------



## Social0 (Jul 23, 2008)

Working on Wiikey with 3.2E

Brickblocked it

There is some Jap text but it's all not needed. Anyone will probably figure it all out easily.
Controls are shown on screen with signs so it's easy for now


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 23, 2008)

This game is great. Just completed the first zone.

It's a real return to _classic_ 2D platforming. If you love platformers like me, you won't be disappointed! Sure, there are a few Wii gimmicks thrown in here and there such as rotating the wiimote to adjust your aim and shaking it to expel coins from bags but the gimmick isn't heavily used and the game is mostly just classic 2D platforming. The boss fights are awesome too.

Graphically the game is very nice, it's not true widescreen though - there are item bars on wide screen displays, but it's not very distracting. The hand drawn animation is very nice and the game plays very smoothly at 60fps I think. 

Being a platformer, the game isn't very heavy on Japanese text except a few cutscenes and an item shop, and seems like it should be easy enough for non Japanese readers.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 24, 2008)

That's awesome to hear. I just fired up the download and am looking forward to this quite a bit. I think I need to put together a spare computer that I can remotely manage this stuff from work.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 24, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Maybe because of the heavy japanese text I might want to wait for an english version.


You can play it perfectly without knowing japanese.
Each level has a series of "achievements" to unlock, though, and some of them are hard to make out. No big deal, though.


----------



## VeggieH8R (Jul 24, 2008)

I keep getting a black screen error with writing in jap while the first movie plays. It seems to happen at different points in the movie everytime i try but I have to reset if the error comes up. I have the latest firmware, a Wiikey (also latest), and patched it with the latest Blocker.


----------



## da_rula (Jul 24, 2008)

VeggieH8R said:
			
		

> I keep getting a black screen error with writing in jap while the first movie plays. It seems to happen at different points in the movie everytime i try but I have to reset if the error comes up. I have the latest firmware, a Wiikey (also latest), and patched it with the latest Blocker.



Sounds like a laser problem of your Wii. You should clean your laser.

*edit:* or maybe your DVD-R is just bad.


----------



## MCorbet (Jul 24, 2008)

If I load the game with Gecko OS. The update won't install if I'm correct. Can somebody confirm it ?

Thanks


----------



## da_rula (Jul 24, 2008)

MCorbet said:
			
		

> If I load the game with Gecko OS. The update won't install if I'm correct. Can somebody confirm it ?
> 
> Thanks



Just use WiiBrickblocker on the ISO, i did so and no update message popped up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and I'm still using 3.2E)


----------



## Malboro (Jul 24, 2008)

Noo. It's stopped to 87,6%


----------



## Harry Potthead (Jul 24, 2008)

da_rula said:
			
		

> MCorbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So if I use Wii Frii for patching to PAL & WiiBrickblocker for blocking the update I'm save? Which is the newest version of  WiiBrickblocker? 1.3?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 24, 2008)

Harry Potthead said:
			
		

> da_rula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you are save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno which one the latest version is, but my version is the one who was made for SSBB (to support Dual Layer ISOs), possible 1.3, yes.
I'm very happy with this working method, because all games who need to be started with Gecko doesn't support my RGB cable correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The picture is all red
with it, and so i have to switch to the original cable which came with the wii. So, everytime i can start japanese/usa games without gecko, i got a nice clear "RGB view"


----------



## Deezers (Jul 24, 2008)

Why is this release NUKED?


----------



## Yugge (Jul 24, 2008)

Deezers said:
			
		

> Why is this release NUKED?


Scrubbed.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yugge said:
			
		

> Deezers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it though? My download was 89x50MB. Full size?


----------



## sansanx (Jul 24, 2008)

is somebody know where i can find the full japanese cover?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are the 3 Covers:



Spoiler



Jap:





US:





PAL:


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 24, 2008)

*This Game is hackable into MULTi6 (DE/EN/FR/IT/ES/JP).
Now we just have to wait for a smart guy who can hack and release the new one for us =)*


----------



## da_rula (Jul 24, 2008)

Source?


----------



## zeckyD (Jul 24, 2008)

This game is really awesome ! Heys kids who don't know why 2D gameplay is still good, try this one ( and super paper mario). Really GREAT GAME ! Thanks nintendo, you know what gameplay means...


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone got 10000 coins on the 1st level?  I take it you need that many to get a star?  The most i get is 7660 and there is no where else to get coins?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 24, 2008)

jimmyjam said:
			
		

> Anyone got 10000 coins on the 1st level?  I take it you need that many to get a star?  The most i get is 7660 and there is no where else to get coins?



You have to shake the golden shining enemy, he drops a big amount of gold coins (the BIG coins ;p).
I got about 11.500 coins in this stage.


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 24, 2008)

ah!  thanks


----------



## B-BoyMP (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah nice one, but it hasn't a graphism for Wii i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , it has a graphism for DS


----------



## lukereeve (Jul 24, 2008)

Its meant to be a 2d platformer. Why does everyone always think that it must be 3d to be good graphics? Eager to try this, may wait for confirmation of this multi 6 though....


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 24, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> *This Game is hackable into MULTi6 (DE/EN/FR/IT/ES/JP).
> Now we just have to wait for a smart guy who can hack and release the new one for us =)*



where and when will it be released then?


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 24, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> *This Game is hackable into MULTi6 (DE/EN/FR/IT/ES/JP).*


So there _really_ is no good reason why they're letting us wait until late september


----------



## ApolloCheese (Jul 24, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> *This Game is hackable into MULTi6 (DE/EN/FR/IT/ES/JP).
> Now we just have to wait for a smart guy who can hack and release the new one for us =)*


what about the language patcher?
could it work with that?


----------



## RadioShadow (Jul 24, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> *This Game is hackable into MULTi6 (DE/EN/FR/IT/ES/JP).
> Now we just have to wait for a smart guy who can hack and release the new one for us =)*



Couldn't you just use that GWP tool to change the main.dol file and force the game to load the English files?  

Well I found a torrent and it's downloading rather fast which is surprising since my Internet connection is crap (bloody AOL).


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 24, 2008)

I got this Info. from the IRC with this text:

_*3.3J Update is not included.
Handle this update with care. Multi-7 is maybe through hacking possible. Do not expect too much!
Just wait and stay tuned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## Rugapand (Jul 24, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> I got this Info. from the IRC with this text:
> 
> _*3.3J Update is not included.
> Handle this update with care. Multi-7 is maybe through hacking possible. Do not expect too much!
> ...


Did it mention what was needed to make it multi-7?


----------



## jan777 (Jul 24, 2008)

3.3j not included but handle the update with care?!?!


----------



## Harry Potthead (Jul 24, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> 3.3j not included but handle the update with care?!?!



Yeah, sounds strange


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 24, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> 3.3j not included but handle the update with care?!?!




I dunno, what he meant by that, don't ask me xD
The fact is, it can be hacked into MULTi7 or MULTi6 !!

Offtopic: How the hell can I change my country in the profiles? >.>


----------



## sascha156 (Jul 24, 2008)

Can somebody tell me how i get the third star in the first level? It's the one with the little enemys. Don't know what to do.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 24, 2008)

idk if i can ask for this 
......I downloaded the game from a certain public tracker. The rar files had a password on them. Does anyone know the password for it ?


----------



## SnickS (Jul 24, 2008)

Still no filename added?
It's tmd-wls


----------



## gsarlis (Jul 24, 2008)

Am i the only one who gets some Japanese black screen almost every time i change a level and i have to eject and re-insert the disc?

It seems like the Brawl problem, but this is not dual layer. :/


----------



## da_rula (Jul 24, 2008)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> Am i the only one who gets some Japanese black screen almost every time i change a level and i have to eject and re-insert the disc?
> 
> It seems like the Brawl problem, but this is not dual layer. :/



This could be the "dirty laser" problem.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone progressed on making the game Multi6/7? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that it's entirely necessary, but it would be nice seeing as the game isn't out for another few months.


----------



## Tommy_T (Jul 24, 2008)

I tried patching the Main.dol using GWP. It did find all the languages but on replacing the main.dol with the patched one it dosn't seem to make any difference. (I hope I'm just going wrong somewhere but I'm pretty sure im not).


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll give it a shot with trucha too just in case. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## VeggieH8R (Jul 24, 2008)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> Am i the only one who gets some Japanese black screen almost every time i change a level and i have to eject and re-insert the disc?
> 
> It seems like the Brawl problem, but this is not dual layer. :/



Yeah I got it too. Reburned at a slower speed but it just did the same thing later in the game. I don't get it, this is the only game I've ever had a problem with.


----------



## CubeLer (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,sorry for my bad english.

I open the image with Trucha 0.21 an found many language in

PartitionRWLJ01\root\env
CI_languagename   

Common_languagename

GameCommon_Languagename

GamePauseBoss_languagename
GamePauseMap_languagename
GamePauseNone_languagename
GameSea_languagename

....and more

I will test by changing Japanese FolderFiles with GermanFiles

Can this work or give it another problems?

Bye


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 24, 2008)

I tried it. Nothing changed..... Everything is still in Japanese
（I used wglp)


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 24, 2008)

thats weird..... i got the black screen thing too. Right when I was about to play the first level :s
I had too re-inject the cd before playing the level :s


----------



## Social0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yup, does the same thing here too, disc read errors.

Guess it's the release


----------



## da_rula (Jul 24, 2008)

A friend got the SAME download (-TMD rls) than me, and i got absolutely NO read errors. He instead got a few. So i still guess it's the dirty laser problem


----------



## Rugapand (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok so it might be a crap release, how about the lingo is it fixable or not?


----------



## Pici (Jul 24, 2008)

It doesn't work on my PALwii.
I have the wiikey 1.9S update
I have the 3.1 Pal firmware.
The game launches fine, then it asks me to hold the wiimote sideways, and then, black screen.

What's wrong ? I think my laser is OK, it is the only game that doesn't work.


----------



## Dack (Jul 24, 2008)

I've had a few problems with games when I had the video mode set to 480p (connected with a component cable) - they black screened. Setting the video mode to 480i or 576i, still over the component lead allowed them to work. (Monkey king seems to be one IIRC)


----------



## Elfish (Jul 24, 2008)

did u try to change the language files + the main.dol?


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Rugapand said:
			
		

> Ok so it might be a crap release, how about *the lingo is it fixable or not?*


Very...


----------



## crappi3pappy (Jul 24, 2008)

Working fine here.

wii-pal3.2 set a 480p via component cable, wiikey 1.9g, image brickblocked with the old app, run via freeloader


----------



## mousan (Jul 24, 2008)

any news about the possibility to get the game multi language?


----------



## Pici (Jul 24, 2008)

If it doesn't work with 3.1, do I have more chance to make it work with 3.2 ? And how do I upgrade to 3.2 and not 3.3 ?


----------



## Raptile01 (Jul 24, 2008)

i tried to patch the main.dol replacing "japanese" with "german" in it adding two 00 for the missing letters ... however except for the securtiy warning in the beginning everything remains japanese and game freezes after pressing "2" to get into the main menu

ideas any1 ?


----------



## The Mole (Jul 25, 2008)

Works fine for me

PAL Wii 3.2 firmware and Wiikey 1.9

I removed the update with Wiibrickblocker

No errors of any sort


----------



## bigbambo (Jul 25, 2008)

looks amazing.

i wish it was 16x9


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 25, 2008)

Can anyone link me to where to get the Wiibrickblocker?


----------



## Harry Potthead (Jul 25, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Can anyone link me to where to get the Wiibrickblocker?




You can also use Wizzle Diizle Shiizle for removing the update.

Patched the Game with Wii Frii to PAL und removed the Update with Wizzle Diizle Shiizle andy everything works fine


----------



## da_rula (Jul 25, 2008)

Whats the differences between WDS and WBB?


----------



## lou_weed (Jul 25, 2008)

Harry Potthead said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



patched both with Wizzle Diizle Shiizle , as it can change regions as well...


----------



## berlinka (Jul 25, 2008)

I did brickblocker and wiifree. Works like the usual charm. 

I've played 4 levels now and this game is GREAT. It's like playing a cartoon. But finding the treasures immediately is quite tough. My guess is that when you saved the little farie at the end of a level, on your way back you have to pick up some treasures, but because of the time limit it's hard to look in every corner


----------



## lou_weed (Jul 25, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I did brickblocker and wiifree. Works like the usual charm.
> 
> I've played 4 levels now and this game is GREAT. It's like playing a cartoon. But finding the treasures immediately is quite tough. My guess is that when you saved the little farie at the end of a level, on your way back you have to pick up some treasures, but because of the time limit it's hard to look in every corner



i think some of the objectives cant be done at the same run.
you'll need to finish it once in the time limits , another run for going without taking hit etc..


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 25, 2008)

Raptile01 said:
			
		

> i tried to patch the main.dol replacing "japanese" with "german" in it adding two 00 for the missing letters ... however except for the securtiy warning in the beginning everything remains japanese and game freezes after pressing "2" to get into the main menu
> 
> ideas any1 ?



i guess that post was BS about changing the language, i'm just going to wait for the american release.


----------



## comtois (Jul 25, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Raptile01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the post wasn't BS and it wasn't about changing the language.  people have said to have FOUND other languages in the game, and no one has claimed to have actually been able to change it, yet.  

thank you for posting your opinion, it is always valued.


----------



## CJL18 (Jul 25, 2008)

very fun game will have to wait until sept so i dont ruin it for me


----------



## lukereeve (Jul 25, 2008)

Grr... really unsure about whether to hold out for the english patch or not. Is it worth playing in Japanese? Will I want to replay it when its english?


----------



## Shinster (Jul 25, 2008)

I had my girlfriend translate the first stage mission screen :






So it's pretty basic.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 25, 2008)

What does 'nuked' mean?


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> What does 'nuked' mean?




Google it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nuked means that the release didn't conform to scene rules. (Is that how you say it in english ? xD)
Japanese releases most of the time are scrubbed and not normal dumps so they get nuked because it's not a "clean dump" or something.


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 25, 2008)

Shinster said:
			
		

> I had my girlfriend translate the first stage mission screen :
> 
> So it's pretty basic.




How's about the 1st level in the 1st main world?  It says something about 3? bandana guys but i can't seem to get a star on it?


----------



## Shinster (Jul 25, 2008)

post a pic of it and ill have it translated.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 25, 2008)

I finished what was missing. If anyone else needs any more translation I'll try to help


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 25, 2008)

Heres a crappy camera shot...
Crappy camera shot
Just trying to understand what to do about the 3? enemies?


----------



## res1 (Jul 25, 2008)

jimmyjam said:
			
		

> Heres a crappy camera shot...
> Crappy camera shot
> Just trying to understand what to do about the 3? enemies?



Jump three times with the bandana.


----------



## da_rula (Jul 26, 2008)

res1 said:
			
		

> jimmyjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, for real? Thanks, i had no clue either


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 26, 2008)

res1 said:
			
		

> jimmyjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you be more specific?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still can't do it...


----------



## nanika (Jul 26, 2008)

jimmyjam said:
			
		

> res1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says: 
???????????????
"In/At/On the bandana, jump three times in a row."

I don't know what this bandana thingy is so I can't help any more.

EDIT: Looking around this thread, I see references to Bandana Guys. So if "bandana" means Bandana Guy, then possibly "Jump on three Bandana Guys in a row."


----------



## Néluge (Jul 26, 2008)

Jump on 3 Bandana Guys from one to another without touching the ground (keep the button 2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_
(Sorry for my bad english)_


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 26, 2008)

Néluge said:
			
		

> Jump on 3 Bandana Guys from one to another without touching the ground (keep the button 2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh!  That done it.  Thanks.


----------



## da_rula (Jul 27, 2008)

Very very nice, after beating the final boss...



Spoiler



the game saves, and there are 8 new unlockable levels which u can get after finding several treasure maps. The new levels got a high amount of
star tasks (about 6 to 8 per level) and the 3 regular treasure chests. Also there are now competitions to the beaten bosses. Every boss got 3 star tasks to do,
like beating without taking damage.



Awesome! This game absolutely rocks!


----------



## lou_weed (Jul 27, 2008)

any news about patching the game to english ?
it is 90% playable in japanese , but the remaining 10% are the most interesting parts: 
some of the star missions


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 28, 2008)

lou_weed said:
			
		

> any news about patching the game to english ?
> it is 90% playable in japanese , but the remaining 10% are the most interesting parts:
> some of the star missions


I recommend you just go download the Japanese version considering that you don't need to know any Japanese to enjoy this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If not knowing the story still bothers you then....
http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=UfPxl9AA0HY
It's the english translation of the story


----------



## badmrtoad (Jul 28, 2008)

Great little game, i'm stuck on the stage 4 flower pot boss though, any ideas on how to beat him?, i suspect it involves chucking something at the center of his flower but i can't seem to do that.

I got him in the end, i just forgot to press the button again to select the firing angle when holding a 'dazed' badguy.


----------



## Rugapand (Jul 28, 2008)

So no hope of seeing this version translated then? ....maan....then I'll have to wait to september......


----------



## Harry Potthead (Jul 28, 2008)

Is the game resolution in 4:3 only? I have borders on the left and right screen. Can I change that in the Options of the game?


----------



## malimravbg (Jul 28, 2008)

I finished first 3 levels, finding 3 treasures on every level but how to get all 3 stars on each level ?
I suppose  there are some other task that should be done except finding treasures.

Yes, I found out. Collecting coins, time challenge and so on. Now I need shop translation ?
In shop, first screen are maps for levels, for new area you have to buy new map before advancing to next area.
Second screen I suppose is for bg. music, and 3rd. I have no idea (green bottle and heart below ?).


Can anyone help ?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 29, 2008)

The heart increases your hearts by one, permament. The bottle is a "lifesaver", after losing all your hearts, your HP will be fully refreshed instead of dying, but only once.


----------



## lou_weed (Jul 29, 2008)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> lou_weed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i'm already playing the game , and in fact i really need a translation for some of the 'not so obvious' stars.
I do understand the "do not lose health"  , "finish with xx:xx remaining " , "dont drop in the water" , "kill the shiny yellow guy" and of course the gold missions.

where's that dude with the japanese speaking girlfriend ?


----------



## liquidsword (Jul 29, 2008)

It really baffles me but this game will not work on my wii. i have a d2ckey updated firmware i burned at 8x on memorex -r's like i always do and i used region frii and wii brick blocker they might not be the most up to date versions but they always worked for me so i dunno i guess I'm just unlucky or something. i get a crazy error while it tries to load just in the wii dashboard and it tells me to eject the game and turn it off.


----------



## wiimodder69 (Jul 30, 2008)

Verified working Perfect!!! What a KICKASS GAME.. You watch all the glamourtization marketing when North america releases the title!!!!

i gotta admit, nothing like a good sidescroll game. Ive just started to play I already am addicted!!!!lol.... Modded is the only way.I never really understood the importance of region cross platforming, I do now. Ive always just downloaded NTSC titles, less pissing around, if ya know what i mean.

Highly recommend!


Wii specs

wiikey 1.9s
NTSC console running 3.1U firmware

regionfree + brickblocker. plugged it in and played!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 30, 2008)

Enjoying this game. I hope people aren't over looking it - if you're a fan of platformers or old school games you'll like it. It really has a true old school feel.

Just got to the 5th world. Found the 4th world Boss hard, but it's just a case of learning his attack patterns. Apart from that, so far, the rest of the game is a breeze, but it's still a lot of fun.


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not finding the game THAT easy.  Still in the 1st world!  I'm trying to 100% each level as i go and it takes some time.  Unlocked 2 secret areas in the 1st world and they are a bit tougher than the regular levels.


----------



## mousan (Jul 31, 2008)

is there any clue to find secret maps? i found one in the 4th world but nothing much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. & i would ask if there's a tip to jump higher ..i remember in a stage where i saw a diamond but noway to reach it...i tried to throw those enemies with forks-head  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to use theme like plateform but didn't success


----------



## da_rula (Jul 31, 2008)

If you defeat the final boss, after saving your game, there is a hint on the map screen for EVERY level with a treasure map in it


----------



## SG (Aug 1, 2008)

Can I ask how big this game is, stripped?

I'm having a discussion on another forum about how much space is actually needed (could it have been done on Wiiware is the point).


----------



## Dack (Aug 1, 2008)

80 x 50 Meg = 4Gig compressed. As it has been scrubbed with the headers then you are probably looking at a game size of about 3.8 Gig


----------



## lazyguy (Aug 1, 2008)

i dunno if this is my discs, but i cant get pass the opening movie, it freezes on wario's car
i've burnt 3 discs, i dont want to waste anymore


----------



## Elfish (Aug 3, 2008)

still no news in enabling other languages?


----------



## vv_ (Aug 3, 2008)

Elfish said:
			
		

> still no news in enabling other languages?


I've tried to translate it to french by swapping the "japanese" and the "french" directories (in the fst.bin file). 
But the game freeze at the start screen, after pressing the (2) button.


----------

